# Looking for PS or Xbox Smoking gamer buddys post your gamertags please!



## Smokenpassout (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok so Im looking for people to game with but let me be clear before I post.

1. People that keep up with their messages , and can respond briefly
2. People that when I see them logged in, ts actually them, not thier kids of family on netflix or youtube day and night.
3.People that smoke.

If you meet these three criteria I will add you to my friends and log some fun with you. If you have PS5 xor Series X thats a plus but any PS or Xbox will do. Thanis and happy gaming.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 11, 2021)

I will add you so you can play with my son. Do you like Fortnite and Minecraft?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 11, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> I will add you so you can play with my son. Do you like Fortnite and Minecraft?


Yea i love fortenite! So exciting!!!


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 11, 2021)

Nah Fortnite and Mindcraft arnt my speed, and Im not trying to play with kids. Any adult smoker that wants to post your gamertag and console type, I will add you.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

Xbox: BIGxWIGxCPT call of duty.

Me and some friends who play call of duty, started a clan called Tripple OGz. Old dudes only. I’m 54, Wizzy 54, Iceman 50, Screwface 51, Smoke eater 56, Duke 63 and Little Spy a 64-yr old Rastafarian from Cincinnati. We are the core of the clan and we do have some dudes in their 40s but below 40-yrs not allowed. We were just tired of the young stupid shit from Kids and young adults. In our lobby we laugh, joke, talk about our aches and pains and don’t care if we lose because we’re just having fun. In our lobby you hear coffee sipping and Kush coughs.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Xbox: BIGxWIGxCPT call of duty.
> 
> Me and some friends who play call of duty, started a clan called Tripple OGz. Old dudes only. I’m 54, Wizzy 54, Iceman 50, Screwface 51, Smoke eater 56, Duke 63 and Little Spy a 64-yr old Rastafarian from Cincinnati. We are the core of the clan and we do have some dudes in their 40s but below 40-yrs not allowed. We were just tired of the young stupid shit from Kids and young adults. In our lobby we laugh, joke, talk about our aches and pains and don’t care if we lose because we’re just having fun. In our lobby you hear coffee sipping and Kush coughs.


I got 5 more years to go til I can join the varsity team


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 30, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I got 5 more years to go til I can join the varsity team


You’re 35?


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 30, 2021)

I’m 52 and play fornite. Am right now lol. Grand kids got me hooked. shot_by_grandpa1 if any one wanting to play


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 30, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I’m 52 and play fornite. Am right now lol. Grand kids got me hooked. shot_by_grandpa1 if any one wanting to play


You ever play call of duty and do you have xbox


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 31, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> You ever play call of duty and do you have xbox


 play on ps but never got into the call of duty games


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 31, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> You’re 35?


35 but my average crowd is 45+, only on PC and SWITCH at the moment but looking to change that up with a ps5 probably. I can play almost any xbox game on my pc.

My game right now is Pac Man 99, old school x new school


----------



## DavoeNZ (Aug 31, 2021)

Ps name DAVIEBOINZ playing on ps5. Playing call of duty black ops currently. But have a few other games I play regularly.


----------

